# R34 GTR in KENYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

Im here in sunny Nariobi (kenya). For the next four months, getting myself a good suntan. Anyway if you can imagine roads that are basically tracks with a sprinkling of tarmac, add loads of potholes, with the occasional half the road is missing. This will explain the roads out here.
I have another 4 months out here without my skyline, so whilst I was out at the a shopping complex i see a an R34 GTR in bayside blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I go over and explain myself to the owner and the roads and he comments that he spent a fortune upgrading and strengthening the suspension, but not only that the car is putting out 650bhp!!!!!!!!!! 
I just could believe it, as this is the only place i would conteplate a big 4X4 and here a man with a R34 Gtr with 650bhp!!!!!! but saying that he did say it was his dream car, who am I to deny him that!!! Im only jealous that he has 250bhp more than me  
All i can when you are a skyline nut your always one


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Got any pics?

/P


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry no pics,didnt have the camera or phone. Just wasnt expecting one out here. Will have to look out for it again LOL


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

OMFG!!! 

Just come back from Kenya today. And i have lots of family out there who said that there was a R34 out there. Now i thought they were bullsh!ting, or it was a R34 GTT. 

But i still dont believe the 650BHP part, as theres nothing out there tuning wise, especially ECU reprogramming wise. And shit fuel!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Let me know if you can find out more, I'm over there in a couple of weeks. Too good an opportunity to mis


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

650bhp my a$$... with the kind of krap fuel they got up in Kenya? I'm in South Africa and we get the "best" fuel in central to southern africa. Good old 96 octane  

in Kenya they only get something like 93 octane fuel if they lucky. Gonna detonate like hell... prob can't even run more than 0.7 bar boost there. 

ONly reason i can run my car on our fuel and do it safely is cos of the altitude 1,800m above sea-level, which only partly compensates. That and a rich fuel map help to avoid detonation. 

But in Kenya you can forget it... 650bhp..?? dreaming.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

good points, isnt kenya also very high in altitude?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> Let me know if you can find out more, I'm over there in a couple of weeks. Too good an opportunity to mis


God dammit fella, you got any vacancies at your place?


----------



## Erah Caris (Dec 10, 2012)

*800bhp gt-r34*

we got plenty of unique car here in Kenya. The blue one you saw is a baby compare to the GT-R34 with 800bhp


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL...does it run like 2ft wheelarch clearance like the old rally raid cars?? From memory, the roads EVERYWHERE other than central urban areas were not really suitable for anything except landies 

TT


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

lets not assume because there are no tuning companies out there that work cant be done.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Six year old thread matey....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Have the roads improved since then? My memories of driving in Kenya were quagmires in the rains and potholed murram (like driving along miles and miles of corrogated iron) in the dry.
Where could you stretch the legs on an R34 without fear, worry and tension? al-Qaida are not going to bother stealing one, at least!


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

the roads have improved in a lot of areas, so yeah there are stretches of road, once you get away from the masses of traffic, and potholed areas to stretch the legs of such a car...

not seen a Skyline of any kind over there, though was surprised to see a mad looking Supra there a couple of years ago.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

bloody hell didnt even realise.

India is in the same situations 5 years ago you could never have run a nice car now they have super smooth tarmac.


----------



## dkimathi (Jul 2, 2013)

*R34 GTR in Kenya*

Yep there's one belongs to the owner of auto art garage. Would post the youtube video link if it permitted me! 
search on youtube "Autoworld - its all about perfomance" (800BHP figure is way off; 650BHP i believe) & also "Nissan Skyline R34 GTR - The Build " by sara9817. Same car diff colors.

youtube "the great run"


----------



## keynex (Jan 10, 2013)

I would be afraid to drive a car like our skylines in countries like Kenya..


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

In Pakistan they have probably the crappest fuel you can get , yet one of my customers shipped a 800 bhp r34 GTR, if you can pay for these types of cars then getting fuel is not gonna be a problem for you .

This guy was getting race fuel.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

euroexports said:


> In Pakistan they have probably the crappest fuel you can get , yet one of my customers shipped a 800 bhp r34 GTR, if you can pay for these types of cars then getting fuel is not gonna be a problem for you .
> 
> This guy was getting race fuel.


I heard they usual import it from Dubai/Japan


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

A customer of a paid up forum sponsor tuner in India buys barrels of fuel from Shell to feed his GTR, Aventador and Rolls Royce so it's possible


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

There's a few R34 GTRs in Fiji. 

Fuel is imported from New Zealand to feed their GTRs. One is a Mine's spec from Japan (Nick's old car), another has been worked and tuned in Aussie, another one got sent from Fiji to NZ and is currently getting worked from ground up to be shipped back soon and the last one is clean example of a factory NUR spec. 

I rest my case.


----------



## Fayaz moha (4 mo ago)

andy g said:


> Im here in sunny Nariobi (kenya). For the next four months, getting myself a good suntan. Anyway if you can imagine roads that are basically tracks with a sprinkling of tarmac, add loads of potholes, with the occasional half the road is missing. This will explain the roads out here.
> I have another 4 months out here without my skyline, so whilst I was out at the a shopping complex i see a an R34 GTR in bayside blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I go over and explain myself to the owner and the roads and he comments that he spent a fortune upgrading and strengthening the suspension, but not only that the car is putting out 650bhp!!!!!!!!!!
> I just could believe it, as this is the only place i would conteplate a big 4X4 and here a man with a R34 Gtr with 650bhp!!!!!! but saying that he did say it was his dream car, who am I to deny him that!!! Im only jealous that he has 250bhp more than me
> All i can when you are a skyline nut your always one





andy g said:


> sorry no pics,didnt have the camera or phone. Just wasnt expecting one out here. Will have to look out for it again LOL





andy g said:


> Im here in sunny Nariobi (kenya). For the next four months, getting myself a good suntan. Anyway if you can imagine roads that are basically tracks with a sprinkling of tarmac, add loads of potholes, with the occasional half the road is missing. This will explain the roads out here.
> I have another 4 months out here without my skyline, so whilst I was out at the a shopping complex i see a an R34 GTR in bayside blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I go over and explain myself to the owner and the roads and he comments that he spent a fortune upgrading and strengthening the suspension, but not only that the car is putting out 650bhp!!!!!!!!!!
> I just could believe it, as this is the only place i would conteplate a big 4X4 and here a man with a R34 Gtr with 650bhp!!!!!! but saying that he did say it was his dream car, who am I to deny him that!!! Im only jealous that he has 250bhp more than me
> All i can when you are a skyline nut your always one


1.Update on the r34 gtr from kenya for those who have not known,the owner had a accident in 2015 the r34 colided head on and him and the car are no more


----------

